# I found a picture of Myron when he was a baby!



## graybeard (Feb 6, 2010)

image002 (WinCE).jpeg (12.8 KB)


----------



## garyt (Feb 6, 2010)

Dont see it


----------



## gnubee (Feb 6, 2010)

Me neither


----------



## que-ball (Feb 6, 2010)

You broke my monitor, too!  I can't see it either!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 6, 2010)

No wonder he was kissing the pig on Pitmasters it was his old girlfriend...


----------



## pignit (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## iharris278 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tongue and all!!!!

Very funny


----------



## jennenga (Feb 6, 2010)

That right there is just hilarious!  Myron    what a pr___k!  I would like to see Johnny Trig pull that pistol!


----------



## pike (Feb 10, 2010)

mikey will do it,  he'll eat anything ;-)


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 10, 2010)

dat sun funny cheat mang!!!!!


----------



## pike (Feb 10, 2010)

future  USDA  meat inspecter :-)


----------



## dyce51 (Feb 11, 2010)

lmao!!   thats funny


----------



## oneshot (Feb 15, 2010)

The true taste of pork!!!!!  lmao


----------

